# Kann ich einen Sterlet in meinen Teich setzen ???



## domino (4. Mai 2010)

Erst einmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle.

Ich habe hier nun schon einiges gelesen und wollte mich daher mal mit meinen Sorgen an Euch wenden. Ich poste das hier, weil ich nicht einen weiteren, unnützen Thread aufmachen will und es hier sicher hin gehört (hoffe ich).

*Erst einmal zu unserem Teich*, den wir seit letztem Frühsommer haben: Dieser hat eine Oberfläche von ca. 5,5x6 m und ist an der tiefsten Stelle etwas über 1,8 m tief. Die eine Seite fällt fast steil bis in die Tiefe ab (wie ein Krater) und der Rest, des geschwungenen Ovals besitzt zwei Stufen (die erste in ca. 70 cm Tiefe, die Zweite bei ca. 1,50 m Tiefe). In dem Teich befindet sich ein Schlauch zur Umwälzpumpe und zudem eine Filteranlage, die Außerhalb noch irgendein Filterbehälter in der Größe eines Bierkastens hat. - Man merkt, das mein geliebtes Weib für diese Dinge zuständig ist und sich darüber schlau gemacht hat ... ich war nur für das Buddeln etc. zuständig.

Weiterhin haben wir *Wasser* aus einem eigenen, 18m tiefen Brunnen. Hier gibt es einen separaten Schlauch, der Wasser über einen 1 Meter hohen und ca. 3 Meter langen Bachlauf aus Steintreppchen in den Teich spült.

Weiterhin befindet sich in dem Teich auch etwas __ Hornkraut, eine Seerose und noch irgendwelche *Pflanzen*, die Sauerstoff spenden (auch hier hat meine Holde die Führung übernommen). All dies befindet sich immer in Pflanzkörben oder Säcken.

Nun haben wir letztes Jahr erst einmal knapp 30 Fische der Marke __ Goldfisch und co. dort rein geschmissen. Ich persönlich mag Fische (allerdings nicht angeln), hab aber keine Ahnung von denen. Jedenfalls haben unsere ganzen Fische den Winter überlebt und insgesamt sind in dem ganzen Jahr erst zwei gestorben (welche übrigens die ganze Zeit von den anderen gejagt wurden ... warum auch immer).

Da der *Winter* ja recht schnell kam und dann gleich richtig heftig wurde, hatten wir keine Chance irgendwelche Schwimmer oder so dort vorzeitig zu kaufen und ich sagte noch: "Heh. Jetzt kann Deine Bepflanzung und unser Teich mal zeigen was er kann." Und wie gesagt. Ohne Pumpte, ohne irgendwelches Gedöns haben alle Fische den Winter überstanden.

Auch fressen die fast kein Zusatzfutter sondern schnasseln die ganze Zeit an den Steinen etc.

Für mich war das ein gutes Zeichen. Auch das unsere Eisdecke maximal 10cm dick war sagte mir, dass anscheinend genug Sauerstoff im Teich produziert wurde.

Puh. Langer Text.

*Nun also mein Problem:*
Am Wochenende haben wir einen __ Sterlet geschenkt bekommen (ca. 30 cm lang) und natürlich hab ich den in den Teich geschmissen (also langsam eingewöhnt).

Nun habe ich mich natürlich erkundigt was die so fressen, wie die so leben und und und.

Tja. Gestern der Herr im Futterhaus hat mich dazu gebracht auch mal mehr im Internet zu schauen und nun werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass der kleine eigentlich nicht hätte bei uns landen sollen. Was also nun? Den Teich könnte ich sicher noch mal um 2 x 2 m vergrößern ... aber wäre das dann ausreichend?

Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich keinen Rat zu den Füttermethoden oder zur Haltung generell, da ich jetzt wirklich schon sehr viel gelesen habe.

Vielmehr interessiert mich Eure Erfahrung mit Sterlets und was ich tun kann um Ihnen evtl. ein ordentliches Terrain zu bieten. Derzeit kenne ich nämlich niemanden mit einem größeren Teich zum umsiedeln.

Heute Abend gebe ich noch Wasserproben ab und lass mir die Werte geben. Denn auch davon habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ich danke allen, die es bis hierher geschafft haben und sich die Mühe gemacht haben alles zu lesen.

Über Erfahrungswerte und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Euer Heiko


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann ich einen  Sterlet in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Hallo Heiko,

und herzlich :Willkommen2. Da Dein Teich doch ein bisschen anders ist, hab ich Dir mal einen eigenen Thread gegönnt (sonst antworten wieder welche auf den alten Thread )

Du machst Dir zu Recht Gedanken - ein paar Fotos wären zur Klärung ausgesprochen hilfreich!


----------



## Skopp1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann ich einen  Sterlet in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Hallo Heiko,

unser Teich ist ein bisschen größer, die genauen Abmessungen spar ich mir, kannst ja mein Album anschauen. Seid letztem Jahr haben wir auch einen Sterlet(dürfte jetzt auch so 30cm haben), der den Winter ohne Probleme überstanden hat. Ich denke du kannst ihn sicher noch eine Weile behalten, aber irgendwann wird es ihm wohl zu klein werden. Ich war am Wochenende auf einer Fischfarm, da hat ein Mann 3 __ Störe gekauft um sie in seinen ca 4m x 4m Teich zu setzen, der auch nur 1 m tief ist. Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe, meinte er - das geht schon er hatte schon öfter Störe - ! Artgerecht ist halt was anderes. Was ich dir damit sagen will: dein Sterlet wird bestimmt nicht sterben weil es ihm zu klein ist, aber mit mehr Platz wäre er einfach glücklicher.

Herzliche Grüße aus U-franken

Sanne


----------



## domino (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann ich einen  Sterlet in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Danke für die Antwort Sanne.

Da wir eine Katze haben, die raus kann wann sie will, einen kleinen, vierbeinigen Würstchenverschlinger, den ich mit zur Arbeit nehmen kann und der dort auch genug freilauf hat, dass er ein ordentliches Hundeleben führen kann, ist es mir auch wichtig, dass es die Fische bei uns gut haben ... 

Naja. Ich werd mal schauen was ich noch so für den kleinen Neuling tun kann.

Gruß
Heiko


----------

